# New user from Missouri



## fender68 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey everybody!! I just signed up to this forum and Man, am i glad i did!! I've been out of archery for a few years now, but am coming back. It's amazing how much technology has advanced just in the last few years!! As soon as tax refund time gets here, i'm getting a new bow and i can't wait! Thanks to everybody on this forum for the wealth of knowledge you've all contributed. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

fender68.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## fender68 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you!! I'm finding myself coming to Archery Talk numerous times a day. This is starting to become an obsession!!


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

And it only gets worse brother. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## fender68 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, i cant wait to get a new bow! I love hoyts but can't afford the carbon ones. I guess i'll get the next one below it on the Hoyt website. I can't remember the name of it but it was 32 inches and looked killer! Can't wait to shoot that one. I thought about a new mathews but don't care for the helium. Lots of negative feedback on it being cheap!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from St. Louis


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to AT from a fellow Missourian!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fender68 (Nov 4, 2011)

It's good to see a few brothers from missouri!! I just found out about K&K archery and am really thinking about the Vengeance. I'm also looking at the Elite answer also. Any reccomendations?


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the site!:beer:


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd go with the Elite. Just because K&K's rep. Go to the General Archery Discussion and do a search for K&K....you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------

